# 05 500 foreman tm clutch case problem



## greenzilla816 (May 24, 2009)

I pulled the front clutch case off the motor and didn't remove any parts inside the case at all. all I did was scrape the paper gasket off the case and use a high temp copper form a gasket instead. Now when i tighten the bolts holding the case all the way the gear shifter gets in a bind,if I loosen them a half turn or so it shifts fine. has anyone ever had this happen and if s what is wrong. Thaks for any help.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Without the thickness of the gasket in place you've effectively tightenned the clutch up some, you might try adjusting the shift clutch to see if it gets a bit better.


----------



## greenzilla816 (May 24, 2009)

I tried adjusting the shift clutch I think. I think your talking about the bolt that sticks thru the case that adjusts the play in the gear shifter. If that's what ur talking about I tried it and it didn't get any better .


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yea thats what I was talking about, I'm not exactly sure what else to say. But if you can loosen the bolts up 1/2 turn and everything work normally I would still think its the lack of a gasket thats causing something to be a little too close to something else, if it were mine I'd take the cover back off and make 100% sure nothing has fallen out of place, even by just a little bit, and put a gasket in it just to eliminate that as a possibility.


----------



## greenzilla816 (May 24, 2009)

Well I got me some universal PAPER GASKET MAKER and mademe a paper gasket for it , and sure enough it fixed it! I can't believe it but it did.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome man, its hard to believe that little bit of paper can make a big difference, but in the right place it can make a big difference sometimes.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

HondaGuy said:


> Awesome man, its hard to believe that little bit of paper can make a big difference, but in the right place it can make a big difference sometimes.


 
Yep. I ran into the same problem on my starter reduction gear cover...everything is machined so precise that there isn't any tolerance for even the smallest clearance differences.

Sorry I didn't chime in earlier! With the growth of our site by reading new posts, and new member registrations I hardly have time to web wheel with you guys :bigok:


----------

